

Show HN: We just launched BuyAds.com - a new marketplace of premium advertising - jasonshen
http://buyads.com

======
jasonshen
The prices you see are from publishers who are using isocket. We give
publishers the flexibility to package and price their inventory the way they
want. The longer list of URLs are other sites that we've identified as good
targets for premium advertising, but we don't list their ad prices.

------
delvan07
How do you determine the cost of these ads? Are you manually going in to all
the websites and checking the quotes?

~~~
jorazzle
Thanks. Publishers have accounts through www.isocket.com where they slice and
dice their ad packages. It's totally up to them, they configure it their way
with their pricing. So for example, Cheezburger chose to sell a $6 CPM medium
rectangle.

